# GetBit Custom Rod Supply



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Help Us Celebrate Kevin's Birthday!!

Free Get Bit T Shirts with orders over $50 and Free Shipping with Orders Over $95.

No Code needed, just put your T-shirt size in the comment box at checkout.

**Grab some guides, blanks, seats, epoxy, thread... a free shirt.. and get it all shipped for FREE!

[conta.cc]

Have a Blessed Day!

www.getbitoutdoors.com


----------

